
A Novelist Forces Himself to Press on After Losing 100 Pages in a Tech Glitch - danso
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/07/11/534865245/a-novelist-forces-himself-to-press-on-after-losing-100-pages-in-a-tech-glitch
======
mc42
Though I find the sentiment appreciable, how the author persevered, goes to
show that good backups _always_ are always needed. Backups are only backups if
you test them...

